# Enought time for event?



## gazza81 (14 Feb 2019)

So I've signed up for a 38 mile event on the 23rd march, ive only done 14miles last weekend and 10 miles the weekend before.
Im quite fit and always done exercise but ive got 5 weekends to get up to 38 miles, i can only go out on a Saturday or sunday, have i got enough time to get up to speed!?


Edit, sorry about the title spelling!


----------



## icowden (14 Feb 2019)

I suppose the answer is "how did you feel after 14 miles"? Usually people training for Marathons don't run Marathon distance for practice. I'd have thought that getting up to 18 20 miles in practice is going to stand you in good stead for 38 miles. I only usually cycle short distances (1.5 miles at a stretch, 6 miles in a day) but can comfortably travel 6 miles in a stretch without being particularly tired.

The other factor is whether the event is relaxed or whether you are going for a "race". If relaxed, you are going to get there eventually....


----------



## johnblack (14 Feb 2019)

If it was 38 miles of relentless hills you may struggle, but if it's just rolling fitness should get you through especially as you still have a few weeks to get your body more bike fit. Might have a few pains the next day but that's all part of the fun!


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Feb 2019)

You'll be absolutely fine. "If you can ride it in a week, you can ride it in a day", as they say. If you wouldn't be worried about the thought of a 3-hour hike, then don't let the prospect of 3 hours on a bike be any more worrisome.

Also, resist the temptation to take a rucksack full of unnecessary stuff just in case - take the minimum you need to get you and the bike around safely, but do take fluids... and enjoy!


----------



## Sharky (14 Feb 2019)

Your almost reached the half distance already, so on the day, you won't have a problem. 

Would be better if you could find the time for a mid-week ride. For me, a ride every 2 or 3 days helps me build up fitness. If this is not possible, then just walk up and down your stairs for 30 mins in the house. Will do wonders.

Good luck

PS - Is it a sponsored charity ride? If you post your Just Giving page, you might get a few pennies from fellow CC'ers


----------



## Markymark (14 Feb 2019)

Cycling is easy. Just judge your pace. The fitter you are the faster you can go. You should easily be able to do 38 miles if you go at a pace you csn maintain, stop when needed and eat/drink properly. The hardest part will be being used to sitting on a saddle for so long.


----------



## gazza81 (14 Feb 2019)

Ok thanks guys it's encouraging to know that I should be able to do it as the thought of 38 miles seems out of my reach at the moment but maybe more mind over matter.

I felt fine after 14 miles a bit tired later in the day but that's to be expected.

It's not a race and it's not sponsored but I am quite competitive so want to try and get a good time haha


----------



## Markymark (14 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Ok thanks guys it's encouraging to know that I should be able to do it as the thought of 38 miles seems out of my reach at the moment but maybe more mind over matter.
> 
> I felt fine after 14 miles a bit tired later in the day but that's to be expected.
> 
> It's not a race and it's not sponsored but I am quite competitive so want to try and get a good time haha


Don’t race off. If it’s a sportive there’ll be lots of cyclists fitter and faster than you who take it very seriously. Trying to keep up for the 1st 10 miles will make the remaining 28 very tough.


----------



## snorri (14 Feb 2019)

If you have covered 30 miles in a day before the event, the extra eight will not trouble you.
Don't allow yourself to get into a "race" with any other entrants.
You could plan in a few five minute breaks, stopping even if you don't feel tired.
Take a slab of flapjack for use in an emergency if your energy level dips.
Of course you can do it, get a grip man!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> Don’t race off. If it’s a sportive there’ll be lots of cyclists fitter and faster than you who take it very seriously. Trying to keep up for the 1st 10 miles will make the remaining 28 very tough.



Indeed the first riders should be finished after 1.5 hours maybe quicker. There are some very fit and fast riders out there.


----------



## gazza81 (14 Feb 2019)

I think a good time for me would be 3 to 3 1/2 hours haha


----------



## boydj (14 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> I think a good time for me would be 3 to 3 1/2 hours haha



Remember that on the day. Let the fast guys shoot off and try to sit in with a group that's going just a bit faster than your steady pace. You'll benefit from being in a group, but don't hang on if you're having to push to stay with them. There'll be another group along in a minute.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2019)

As others have said it's better to start off slowly and get faster than to go fast then try to keep going.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2019)

As has been said, pace yourself and you'll be fine.

Is it a sportive? If so there will almost certainly be a feed station where you can have a break and get some food on board. If not, take some flapjack or energy bars or bananas (or whatever) and take a break when you feel you need to. Keep hydrated too.

My rides are typically 30-40 miles, but I've done over 100 miles following the above.


----------



## gazza81 (14 Feb 2019)

Yeah its a sportive, surrey cyclone

I definitely wont go racing off Haha

I will try get some 25 mile rides in before the day too i think

I can carry a 700ml and s 600ml bottle hopefully that will be enough, filled with cordial
I'll probably take a couple bananas and a couple breakfast bars
Have my normal brekky of granola and coconut milk a couple hrs before too


----------



## Markymark (14 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah its a sportive, surrey cyclone
> 
> I definitely wont go racing off Haha
> 
> ...


There’ll probably be a feed station half way through. Usually one every 20 miles


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2019)

Sounds like it's a hilly one...just take it easy and don't be afraid to stop and get off the bike and stretch and move for 10 minutes every so often
There's no shame in walking or stopping on hills either


----------



## johnblack (15 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah its a sportive, surrey cyclone
> 
> I definitely wont go racing off Haha
> 
> ...


That'll fuel you alright, blimey I'd struggle to eat that lot in a morning !!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> Cycling is easy. Just judge your pace...….. The hardest part will be being used to sitting on a saddle for so long.





Markymark said:


> Trying to keep up for the 1st 10 miles will make the remaining 28 very tough.



Two very sensible comments from @Markymark you should pay heed to.
Riding a bike with a sore arse is not a pleasant experience. Build up your saddle hours first and foremost, so your backside toughens up. And don't fiddle around with bike saddle and bar adjustments immediately before the ride. Get the bike adjustments well sorted ASAP and once happy with the comfort level, then leave things well alone.
Forget about being competitive and trying for a good time. Take it steady and concentrate on finishing. Whenever you see groups of cyclists out, there is always some clown who has to show off and prove how fast they are. Don't go silly and you're less likely to burn yourself out or pick up an injury. Sporting cyclists seem to spend a lot more time crashing, injuring themselves, and also requiring various injury-related surgery than the general population!


----------



## gazza81 (16 Feb 2019)

Yeah the time in the saddle ive been thinking about, like i said ive only done a 10 and a 14 mile so far, so about 1 hr and 1.5hr thinking of going for 20 tomorrow, which will probably take 2hrs ish
Will probably do the same next week then 2 weeks for 30 miles then hopefully ill be ready!
Well thats my plan anyway


----------



## gazza81 (16 Feb 2019)

Is there anything else worth doing to my bike, a pinnacle lithium 2 that might help?
Ive already put 32c road tyres on and bar ends to help with standing climing and comfort.
Ive just got visions on me being the only hybrid and left at the back not being able to keep up lol


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Is there anything else worth doing to my bike, a pinnacle lithium 2 that might help?
> Ive already put 32c road tyres on and bar ends to help with standing climing and comfort.
> Ive just got visions on me being the only hybrid and left at the back not being able to keep up lol



Most people will be on road bikes, but every sportive I've ever done has a variety of bikes - a mate did one on his Saracen MTB fitted with slick tyres and on the York - Leeds - York last year someone rode a Penny Farthing type bike.
There are always a few hybrids knocking about.


----------



## gazza81 (17 Feb 2019)

24 miles today with a 10min break at the 12 mile mark, felt good.

Gears on my bike are very clunky so need to get them sorted soon, i did have a play and watch youtube but just cant get them smooth


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> 24 miles today with a 10min break at the 12 mile mark, felt good.
> 
> Gears on my bike are very clunky so need to get them sorted soon, i did have a play and watch youtube but just cant get them smooth


You've done better than half the mileage, that's a good indicator you can do it. How long did it take you?


----------



## gazza81 (22 Feb 2019)

2hrs and 6mins haha

Yeah i feel much more confident now, that was on my hybrid too and just picked up a road bike so might knock a few mins off too


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

Two bottles is quite a lot to carry for a 38 mile ride. You will probably find a single bottle is enough. I generally only carry two bottles for rides of 130 miles and above. Shorter rides I find one bottle is fine.


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Feb 2019)

Good luck and enjoy the ride, you will do it. The Hybrid would be fine for this ride as well. My other non cycling OH has the same bike and went from 0 to riding 300 miles in one month over a coup,e of months. Her longest ride is 32 miles, she is still sticking with it and enjoying it, so I can't call her a non cyclist now  watch out cycling is very addictive!


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Two bottles is quite a lot to carry for a 38 mile ride. You will probably find a single bottle is enough. I generally only carry two bottles for rides of 130 miles and above. Shorter rides I find one bottle is fine.



He is a beginner though, so whilst the extra will slow him down a little having the reassurance of enough hydration on board is vital. Dont forget you're a long distance rider (from what I've read) and have trained and tuned your performance to use much less fuel in comparison to the OP


----------



## gazza81 (23 Feb 2019)

i used up nearly 2 bottles last time so i was gonna carry on taking 2 bottles untill im not using them then ill cut down to the one.

I definitely think its a beginner thing as the first time i went out for 14miles i donea whole 750ml bottle in 1hr 20mins
The next time i barely used 200ml of it doing the exsct same ride

At the moment hills take it out of me and therefore i drink more after a climb etc

Plus id rather have too much than not enough.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Feb 2019)

gazza81 said:


> i used up nearly 2 bottles last time so i was gonna carry on taking 2 bottles untill im not using them then ill cut down to the one.
> 
> I definitely think its a beginner thing as the first time i went out for 14miles i donea whole 750ml bottle in 1hr 20mins
> The next time i barely used 200ml of it doing the exsct same ride
> ...



Its totally normal to drink alot when learning to ride distance. I was the same for the first few years. My advice is to take one bottle of water only and one with isotonic carbs. That way you can use the water to cool you down over your head/body if needs be. The isotonic will give you a kick of carbs so you wont bonk.(rapid loss of performance due to lack of food/water)


----------



## Markymark (23 Feb 2019)

Limiting fluid is a silly thing to do at this stage.


----------



## gazza81 (1 Mar 2019)

Well ive done a couple rides 25 ish miles now so feeling alot more confident i can do it, going for my first 30 miles tomo.
Quite surprised that since i made this post i really did think having only done one 10 and one 14mile ride that i had no chance of doing 38 miles.
A few weeks later going only once a week and im comfortably doing 25s so im really happy with how its coming along.


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Mar 2019)

Congratulations with your progress.

30 will become 50 miles, 50 will become 75. Soon you'll be signing up for your first century ride

I kid you not


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

Well just got back, done 30.5 miles.
2625 of elevation, not sure what that means but some of the hills were a killer!
2hrs 52mins


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Well just got back, done 30.5 miles.
> 2625 of elevation, not sure what that means but some of the hills were a killer!
> 2hrs 52mins


doing good if you can do it now then you will have no problems on the day , my 1st sportive i had only done about 75 % of the distance before and had np problems on the day .


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

Yeah im sure i can do it now, shouldnt be a problem at all.
Except ive had bad knee pain after my ride today, hopefully it wont last


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah im sure i can do it now, shouldnt be a problem at all.
> Except ive had bad knee pain after my ride today, hopefully it wont last


mashing a big gear ?


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

No not really, found it more so in a high gear going up hill sitting down.

Had a bike fit last week too.

I dont use shoes with cleats tho, trainers at the moment. They are quite stiff soled though


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2019)

I really need to start training for my main event of the year


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

cyberknight said:


> I really need to start training for my main event of the year



Which is?

Id like to do the london to Brighton, always fancied it but never stuck with riding long enough to train for it!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Which is?
> 
> Id like to do the london to Brighton, always fancied it but never stuck with riding long enough to train for it!


Good fun, go for it! Doing for 2nd time next year, was going to do this year, but surgery intervened.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Which is?
> 
> Id like to do the london to Brighton, always fancied it but never stuck with riding long enough to train for it!


I normally do the mezzo monster , 5 miles from my house so i try do round it up to the ton .I could do the big one but its a test against the clockevery year to see how im fairing year on year


----------



## cyberknight (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## CXRAndy (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah im sure i can do it now, shouldnt be a problem at all.
> Except ive had bad knee pain after my ride today, hopefully it wont last



If its front of the knee, raise your seat by 5mm. Try again in a day or two after a little recovery


----------



## gazza81 (2 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> If its front of the knee, raise your seat by 5mm. Try again in a day or two after a little recovery



Its the inside, side of my knee maybe a inch lower than knee joint.

Hurts when i bend it


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Its the inside, side of my knee maybe a inch lower than knee joint.
> 
> Hurts when i bend it


Don’t assume the bike fit position is right.
Ice knee, apply an anti inflammatory gel, don’t cycle until it feels better. May well be the start of an overuse patellofemoral syndrome. You don’t want that to settle in. Do you stretch after cycling? If not, start doing so. All leg muscles, hamstrings, quads, calves, glutes, hip flexors


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

I do stretch yeah, after cycling and a few times a week


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

Yes RICE it. Which is Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation. Is the knee sore several days after cycling? What cadence(how fast your pedals go round per minute) are you trying to use? 
Use Vickster's comments and take a step back from training to see if it all settles down


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Feels better today, can still feel its there but its better.
Its the first time ive had this kind of pain, had meniscus tears etc.

I only cycle on weekends anyway so its got time to recover, ill just avoid anything that hurts it during my kettlebell training during the week and hopefully will be ok come next sat as i have 30 miles planned with a friend.

I felt it more going up hills in a high gear, ill keep a eye on what im doing with my knees next time im out maybe im putting them at funny angles or something


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

I wouldn’t do kettle bell training as it puts strain on the knees, nor running. Go for a swim
Get the peas on it

If you’ve had meniscus tears (esp if you’ve had surgery), you could well have some arthritis where the meniscus was


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> I felt it more going up hills in a *high gear*...


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


>



??
High gear as in the easiest to pedal in?

I get confused between high and low sometimes, high is easy to pedal low is hard to pedal, right?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2019)

It is the other way round - it describes the gear ratio NOT how high the chain is!


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> I wouldn’t do kettle bell training as it puts strain on the knees, nor running. Go for a swim
> Get the peas on it
> 
> If you’ve had meniscus tears (esp if you’ve had surgery), you could well have some arthritis where the meniscus was



Yeah had keyhole, this pain is no where near where the meniscus pain was tho.

I think ive just strained something really


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah had keyhole, this pain is no where near where the meniscus pain was tho.
> 
> I think ive just strained something really


It's often hard to tell as pain refers...however, hopefully a week off RICE will help. I'd skip the gym too other than for stretching


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> ??
> High gear as in the easiest to pedal in?
> 
> I get confused between high and low sometimes, high is easy to pedal low is hard to pedal, right?



Still need to know how fast you're pedalling? Even the easiest gear can be not enough sometimes, Do you have cadence sensor?

. I prefer to spin my legs pretty quickly 90+rpm. This helps with fatigue resistance on long rides, helps protect knee joints against strain injury. I like to climb mountain climbs, but being a bigger rider 95+KG I need extra gearing to attain the cadence I want. So I have mountain bike gearing on my road bike for such rides. My crankset is a triple with 48/36/26 and the cassette has a 11-40 range of teeth. This allows me to spin even up the steepest of climbs. Ive been on trips where riders bring standard road bike gearing and really struggle with the long climbs, grinding their way up at very low cadences. Most are lucky and dont suffer with knee issues but look in a world of discomfort because they dont have a low enough gearing range. 

What do you weigh and bike gearing?


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

I weigh about 83kg.
Bike gearing is shimano sora.
No cadance sensor.
Only been doing it for a couple months so not that clued up yet to be honest, i just try keep it in the lowest gear possible up big hills, even that can sometimes be hard going


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> I weigh about 83kg.
> Bike gearing is shimano sora.
> No cadance sensor.
> Only been doing it for a couple months so not that clued up yet to be honest, i just try keep it in the lowest gear possible up big hills, even that can sometimes be hard going


I think gearing wise he means what's the chainset and cassette (not the groupset name)...is this the Decathlon or Pinnacle? Do you have a link to the spec

Is it this Triban?
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-520-road-bike-sora-black-red-id_8322663.html

If so...


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Oh haha
Yeah thats the one


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

If its the Triban
the gearing though doesn't go so low with a 12-25 cassette.



CRANKSET / CASSETTE

Sunrace 9-speed 12x25 cassette (12/13/14/15/17/19/21/23/25).
Shimano Sora 50X39X30 chainset.
170 mm cranks in XS/S/M.175 mm cranks in L/XL.

I personally would look to get a wider range cassette. A local bike shop should be able to guide you if the cass will fit without changing the derailleur

see thesehttps://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/shimano-alivio-hg400-9-speed-mtb-cassette/rp-prod119945


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2019)

Being old and knackered, all my bikes are slowly being transformed into ultra low geared machines, specifically to get me uphills.
Even to the extent of a road bike with full mtb groupset.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Thing is ive got no idea how to do it, well i could put the parts on but dont know what to get.
I could go into a bike shop but i feel like im just handing half my salary over to them at the moment haha


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2019)

Yup, difficult , I know.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Worth checking out.[/QUOTE]



CXRAndy said:


> If its the Triban
> the gearing though doesn't go so low with a 12-25 cassette.
> 
> 
> ...



If its as easy as just buying that for 20 quid and fitting it then im all over it! Cant be that simple though?

Could do with a couple extra gear to get me up hills, sometimes im in the lowest gear and still struggle


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2019)

If your rear derailleur is a Sora RD-R3000, then a new 11-34t cassette will fit. Probably also need a new chain. Under £40 for parts, so shouldn't be excessively pricey at lbs. But would make a hell of a difference.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Wouldnt need new gear leavers or anything?


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2019)

Nope


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2019)

But plenty of setting up to do, for sure. Here and YouTube are your friends.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Hmmm interesting, definitely will look into this


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Hmmm interesting, definitely will look into this



A quick easy check to see if the derailleur has adjustment. You put the chain on the biggest gear on cassette, and on smallest chainring. With a screwdriver adjust this ' B screw, by turning clockwise. You should see the derailleur move backwards away from the cass gear. If it does then you will just need a cassette swap. 
read this. https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...FjAOegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1HmL3-UVwnvWuyPtQ25dDp

See this


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Hmmm interesting, definitely will look into this


You'll need to buy a couple of tools though, chainwhip and cassette lock ring thingy


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> You'll need to buy a couple of tools though, chainwhip and cassette lock ring thingy



Might be easier to take to a shop if i decide to do it


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2019)

Second on the stretching...should do daily. Back strain can be referred into leg pain, but a more upright position can help with that, as does having a strong core. The more upright position can also take some stress of your hands, shoulders and neck. This is why touring bikes have a more upright position because a long time bent over, craning your neck to see can get very old quckly. My knees rarely hurt, but I keep my saddle high enough so my heel barely touches the pedal on the downstroke. I've found this makes it easier to spin and works your calves more which works the quads a bit less. The less pain you have the less tired you will be.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Might be easier to take to a shop if i decide to do it


Probably, but you will need the tools again to. Hangs worn parts if you carry on cycling


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

So would something like that work?

The tools you mention are only a tenner on amazon


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> View attachment 455691
> 
> 
> So would something like that work?
> ...


No because you need a 9 speed one no?
And you'll need a new chain and potentially a long cage derailleur

Where did you find the cassette for only £15 (and is it actually available?)


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

SRAM and Shimano cassettes are cross compatible

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...ain-cables/sram-pg-950-9-speed-cassette-11-32


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> View attachment 455691
> 
> 
> So would something like that work?
> ...



That is 10 speed you need 9 

The Chain reaction link was £16.99 . 

Looking at the photos of your bike it seems to have a long derailleur cage.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Just on Facebook 

Ok i understand now.

A friend just suggested iget a 11 30 9 speed and it should be a straight swap and give me some lower gears?


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> That is 10 speed you need 9
> 
> The Chain reaction link was £16.99 .
> 
> Looking at the photos of your bike it seems to have a long derailleur cage.



So if it has a long one i can get away with a bigger cassette?


----------



## freiston (3 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> If your rear derailleur is a Sora RD-R3000, then a new 11-34t cassette will fit. Probably also need a new chain. Under £40 for parts, so shouldn't be excessively pricey at lbs. But would make a hell of a difference.





vickster said:


> No because you need a 9 speed one no?
> And you'll need a new chain and potentially a long cage derailleur
> 
> Where did you find the cassette for only £15 (and is it actually available?)



I've recently swapped out a 11-28T 9 spd cassette for an 11-34T cassette with a 26/36/48 triple on the front but my Tiagra rear changer didn't have the capacity and so I had to get a new rear changer too - I got the Sora RD-R3000, so if the OP has that model, it will handle the capacity fine.

I would definitely recommend getting the chain whip and cassette tool and doing the job yourself (you will also need a chain-tool as you will need a new chain - wear aside, the current one will most likely be too short). The ability to do the necessary gear adjustment is something that you will need to maintain your bike anyway and the rest of the work is not difficult - it will stand you in good stead for any future work/maintenance (possibly including emergency roadside repairs).

*EDIT:* - my rear changer is Sora RD-R3000*GS* - GS indicates medium length cage. My old Tiagra was GS too but the capacity was different iirc.


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Where do i find if i have a rd r3000?

Theres nothing on the derailleur at all


----------



## gazza81 (3 Mar 2019)

Just found this on a review of the bike 

The Triban 520 comes with a triple chainset (30/39/50) and a Sunrace 12-25 cassette. That gives a similar range to a 50/34 compact and an 11-28 cassette, but opens up the option to fit a much wider cassette; the mid cage rear mech will cope with an 11-32, which will give you plenty of winching gears if you decide to load up the Triban for touring.

So for a easy life maybe just go 11 32?


----------



## freiston (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Where do i find if i have a rd r3000?
> 
> Theres nothing on the derailleur at all


It will be on the back of the inner plate of the parallelogram (the bit facing the spokes) but I just made a "rough" measurement of my changer and it's about 95 mm sprocket centre to sprocket centre. Here's a link to the spec sheet https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/sora-r3000/RD-R3000-GS.html

Edit: - if it is the GS then 34T should be fine. Have a look at http://www.gear-calculator.com to get an idea of the difference between a 32T and a 34T cassette


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Just found this on a review of the bike
> 
> The Triban 520 comes with a triple chainset (30/39/50) and a Sunrace 12-25 cassette. That gives a similar range to a 50/34 compact and an 11-28 cassette, but opens up the option to fit a much wider cassette; the mid cage rear mech will cope with an 11-32, which will give you plenty of winching gears if you decide to load up the Triban for touring.
> 
> So for a easy life maybe just go 11 32?


Yes and new chain and the necessary tools


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> So if it has a long one i can get away with a bigger cassette?
> View attachment 455705
> View attachment 455712




Take a photo from the non drive side whilst chain on biggest cog and on smallest chainring. Would like to see the gap between derailleur and biggest cog.


----------



## gazza81 (4 Mar 2019)

Sorry only just had a chance to get in tje shed!





Also i phoned halfords and they only charge £6 to change the cassette so ill probably do that


----------



## gazza81 (4 Mar 2019)

Does that look like enough of a gap for a 11 32?


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Does that look like enough of a gap for a 11 32?



Can you see the derailleur model number? 

According to others post, if its a GS version upto 34t cassette should work. Have a good look all over the derailleur for a number


----------



## gazza81 (4 Mar 2019)

Found a post from another forum where the guy fit a 11 34 and a new chain with no problems.

Not sure if im allowed to link another forum but...
https://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13089604

If thats the case i will order online somewhere and get halfords to fit for 6 quid


----------



## gazza81 (4 Mar 2019)

Also linked in that thread

http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/lc/2.4/sora/3x9

Very helpful


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Mar 2019)

I would get Halfords to fit the lot, set it up, it wont take them very long at all. Save you the hassle
Your legs and knees will thank you on the steeper sections.


----------



## gazza81 (5 Mar 2019)

Yeah I probably will get them to set it all up, ordered these last night


----------



## gazza81 (6 Mar 2019)

Well just had the 11 34 fitted, riding around the car park it seems fine so roll on the weekend when I can put it to the test


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Well just had the 11 34 fitted, riding around the car park it seems fine so roll on the weekend when I can put it to the test


Is your knee better?


----------



## gazza81 (6 Mar 2019)

Yeah my knee felt better probably two days after haven't had any pain since


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Well just had the 11 34 fitted, riding around the car park it seems fine so roll on the weekend when I can put it to the test





I bet you found the easy gears super easy. You will be amazed how much easier the previous climbs are.

Some figures for you
your easiest previous gear was 30-25 .with gear inches of 31.5"

new gearing 30-34 .gears inches 23"

That's a huge difference- you will feel immediately


----------



## gazza81 (6 Mar 2019)

Ha they were very easy!

Looking forward to giving them a go


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Ha they were very easy!
> 
> Looking forward to giving them a go



Don't grind, spin 

You should see nearly a 20 rpm difference for the same climbing speed on your new easy low gear.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or alternatively you may find that you go uphill at the same rpm, but moving more slowly.



The torque on knees will be considerably less in that case.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do you really mean torque?


alright-strain, leg strength, effort etc


----------



## gazza81 (6 Mar 2019)

Yeah, well the lowest gear was definitely a little too hard on some hills, so definitely needed to go into a lower gear if i had it at the time.

So ive got 32c tyres, new cassette and chain now.

Sold my pinnacle too so thats freed up some cash, sold it for more than i paid too

30 miles planned down worthing this Saturday 

Then only 2 weeks untill the event!


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2019)

In the final week just do 10-15 miles to keep legs turning but keep fresh, .

You are more than ready, bike sorted and with time to iron out any minor issues.


----------



## buzzy-beans (7 Mar 2019)

After many hundreds of competitive events the singularly most important thing I can suggest is to ignore everything that is going on around you and cycle at your preset and predetermined pace.
You will find that so many will blast off from the start and then in only a few miles they will fall by the wayside.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2019)

It's a sportive he's doing... not a competitive race which is presumably what you were referring to? What cat did you race?


----------



## buzzy-beans (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> It's a sportive he's doing... not a competitive race which is presumably what you were referring to? What cat did you race?



I know it is a sportive but surely most people will set themselves a time that they would like to achieve? The 1st time I did the London - Brighton ride, I set myself a time which all of my work colleagues bet that I could never achieve and the average speed was what I based all of my training rides around. Luckily I achieved my goal and it ended up costing my work colleagues £1,000 which was then past onto the British Heart Foundation.

In answer to your question, in my school and college days (back in the 1960's) I used to do a lot of TT's as well as endurance.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

For RLS 100 my aim is to do as much as I can to finish in the time available without exacerbating joints. Which will likely mean I don’t do the whole course. The time is dictated by the organisers


----------



## gazza81 (8 Mar 2019)

buzzy-beans said:


> After many hundreds of competitive events the singularly most important thing I can suggest is to ignore everything that is going on around you and cycle at your preset and predetermined pace.
> You will find that so many will blast off from the start and then in only a few miles they will fall by the wayside.



Thanks, yeah my aim is to do it in a good time (for me) im hoping around the 3hr mark
Im not interested in trying to keep up with anyone and im not going to go tearing off at the start.
Im going with a friend who does alot of miles but not a very fast pace


----------



## bbvelo (8 Mar 2019)

You'll be fine. Anyone can ride 40 miles with a bit of mental robustness; it could potentially be quite tough if there's a lot of climbs or block headwinds the whole way. Enjoy it and ride at your own pace!


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

Just back from 30 miles down Worthing with a friend, no knee pain this week which is good although there wasn't nearly as many hills as there is around my area.
The new cassette was a bit jumpy like it would skip out of gear randomly sometimes and sometimes it felt like it almost slipped which was a bit annoying especially going up hills

The 32c tyres felt a lot better today too I didn't feel like I was going to slip but then the roads are little dryer today than they were last week


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Mar 2019)

Was it jumping in certain gears or all across the range? The most likely cause, is derailleur needs the index tweaking/ end stops aswell. 

But bike on middle front ring .place derailleur in middle of cassette. Look how chain wraps around cass and see if its too close or far away to the gear above as it leaves the gear onto the derailleur. see here




My chain is slightly too close on the bottom part of the gear, it needs to move slightly right in direction. 

The cable adjust knob will with a quarter turn move your derailleur left or right ever so slightly, to improve index. Go up and down gears a few times and recheck. This adjustment only needs to be less than one mm out to cause issues.

If the gear is jumping on the easiest gear its likely the '*L*ow' end stop(screw) needs a slight adjustment 

If you're not confident doing the adjustment ask a lbs or halfords to tweak the settings.


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

Ok thanks, i will have a check of this when i get a chance

I didnt notice it in any particular gear, but mainly kept the chain ring in the middle an went up and down at the back cassette


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

Couple pics there of what i can see, the chain looks very close to the next cog up all the way around


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Mar 2019)

The red line is the adjustment knob

The green line (it looks like the chain is moving slightly away ) where you look to see chain is perfectly in line with cass gear. 

I find the best view is to lift the back wheel off the ground, so you are looking directly behind it. Get some one else to hold the bike for you. Turn the adjustment knob and carefully see which way the chain moves. Like i said a tiny movement can make all the difference


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

A close up shows it a bit better, looks like its touching the next gear up!


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Mar 2019)

does the chain want to jump up onto next gear whilst pedalling? If so the chain needs to come away ever so slightly


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> does the chain want to jump up onto next gear whilst pedalling? If so the chain needs to come away ever so slightly



Tbh im not sure, it was jumping gear but couldnt say which way as i wasnt paying much attention just trying to keep up haha
It was more on a hill when the chain was under some tension

I went over a bump and it changed gear at one point lol


----------



## bbvelo (9 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Just back from 30 miles down Worthing with a friend, no knee pain this week which is good although there wasn't nearly as many hills as there is around my area.
> The new cassette was a bit jumpy like it would skip out of gear randomly sometimes and sometimes it felt like it almost slipped which was a bit annoying especially going up hills
> 
> The 32c tyres felt a lot better today too I didn't feel like I was going to slip but then the roads are little dryer today than they were last week


So your in the Brighton / Sussex area? Me too. With the hills around Sussex, they're all do-able comfortably and low to mid intensitys - nothing super steep (apart from maybe Streat Boastal). But as it's quite rolling, they can all start to hurt after a while if you head out too fast or do max efforts up them - I know. But that's all part of the fun! How many miles had you ridden with your chain before swapping cassette's? Chains get stretched over time so they wear the teeth of your other cassette down. They then sort of fit together like a puzzle. It's worth replacing your chain when you get a new cassette. If your chain is worn, it'll pretty quickly wear down your new cassette so you could potentially make the problem worse as a new chain won't fit in it well anymore. Chains usually last 1500 - 3000 miles.


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Mar 2019)

Its a new chain and cassette.

It sounds like a trim of the index. New fitted cass are never in the same position as the one that came off. 




bbvelo said:


> So your in the Brighton / Sussex area? Me too. With the hills around Sussex, they're all do-able comfortably and low to mid intensitys - nothing super steep (apart from maybe Streat Boastal). But as it's quite rolling, they can all start to hurt after a while if you head out too fast or do max efforts up them - I know. But that's all part of the fun! How many miles had you ridden with your chain before swapping cassette's? Chains get stretched over time so they wear the teeth of your other cassette down. They then sort of fit together like a puzzle. It's worth replacing your chain when you get a new cassette. If your chain is worn, it'll pretty quickly wear down your new cassette so you could potentially make the problem worse as a new chain won't fit in it well anymore. Chains usually last 1500 - 3000 miles.


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

I did replace them both together, new cassette new chain.

Im not from sussex no, just went down that way for a ride with a friend!
The hills were nothing compared to some of the hills near me in Edenbridge, waa a nice ride with some hill and flats mixed it


----------



## gazza81 (9 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Its a new chain and cassette.
> 
> It sounds like a trim of the index. New fitted cass are never in the same position as the one that came off.



What does that mean?

Im not really going to get a lot of time between now and the 23rd when the event is, i think ill try get it in the shop on the 22nd as i have the day off then

In the mean time ill try have a play myself


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Mar 2019)

Its what we talked about in previous posts with pictures. But you're not sure what is going on. So first you need to assess the jumping gear, is the chain trying to jump up onto the next cog or is it dropping off the easiest gear. 

A bike shop would put the bike on a stand and go through the gears looking for the signs of mos-shifting. 

Im fortunate to have bike stand too so it has been easy for me to learn about gear shifting and adjustments.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Its what we talked about in previous posts with pictures. But you're not sure what is going on. So first you need to assess the jumping gear, is the chain trying to jump up onto the next cog or is it dropping off the easiest gear.
> 
> A bike shop would put the bike on a stand and go through the gears looking for the signs of mos-shifting.
> 
> Im fortunate to have bike stand too so it has been easy for me to learn about gear shifting and adjustments.


Yes, so glad I got an Aldi stand last year, not expensive, and make everything a whole lot easier.


----------



## gazza81 (11 Mar 2019)

Just had a little play, this is what it looks like now


----------



## gazza81 (11 Mar 2019)

Also while playing i noticed this on tje chain




Which has really annoyed me, means another trip to halfords.
Or i might just go to a proper bike shop!


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Also while playing i noticed this on tje chain
> View attachment 457080
> 
> Which has really annoyed me, means another trip to halfords.
> Or i might just go to a proper bike shop!



Well that will make it mis-shift for sure. Get a quick link fitted instead. This allows removal and installation of chain for cleaning. That is a little poor workmanship https://www.wiggle.co.uk/kmc-9-spee...I8y7IebbAUz3RjMKbqzpGT4nipoFtS-saAg_SEALw_wcB


----------



## gazza81 (15 Mar 2019)

Local bike shop fixed with a quick link, and adjusted the gears in 5mins cost me £12.50.
Getting a refund from halfords took 35mins and alot of aggro!


----------



## Banjo (15 Mar 2019)

When its time to replace the chain SRAM chains come with a quick connector.
Good Luck on the Sportive ride.


----------



## gazza81 (16 Mar 2019)

Last ride before the event this morning only managed Just the 19 miles today the wind and rain beat me.

It was nothing to do with the fact the mrs and kids are out all day and i bought red dead redemption yesterday though!

Seriously though that wind was tough today blowing me all over the place!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Mar 2019)

Gusty winds is the worst possible riding conditions you can face . Hopefully today should be the last properly windy day so hopefully your event will have better conditions . Good luck for the ride and report back to us


----------



## cyberknight (16 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Gusty winds is the worst possible riding conditions you can face . Hopefully today should be the last properly windy day so hopefully your event will have better conditions . Good luck for the ride and report back to us


Wimped out on one day this week due to it binning it down and gales too , another day i rode to work but took a car home wards after slinging my bike in the back of a mates car to get it home for him as he was taken to hospital the week before with heart arrhythmia .So a short week for me on top of a lot ofmissed miles atm , been doing 2-3hours overtime every day since jan so i havent been out a lot


----------



## gazza81 (22 Mar 2019)

Arrrrgh its the sportive tomorrow morning, felt like ive been coming down with a bug all day and having struggled last week on my ride i feel like im gonna find it tough.
Nevermind not pulling out now, feel nervous about riding in a group too as never done it!
Oh well should be fun


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2019)

Good luck . Take it steady . Just leave a bit a room to anyone in front of you and beaware of riders behind you and don't do any suddenly like stopping without warning . Just relax and enjoy it


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2019)

I'd say if you've never ridden in a group before, best to not even try in a sportive when others might be thinking it's a race. You could hurt yourself or someone else, just hang well back


----------



## gazza81 (22 Mar 2019)

Yeah im not going to try and ride in a group, just do my own thing.

Ive just squirted some honey and a pinch of salt in my second water bottle, just incase i feel im flagging.

Got a couple nutrigran bars and 2 soreen loafs pinched from the kids too haha.

Hopefully i wont need anywhere near what im taking but think its quite hilly so would rather have too much


----------



## gazza81 (23 Mar 2019)

Well i done it! 
3 miles in i felt dead haha probably started too quick and the biggest hill was right at the start.

Was ok after i got into my stride, i wanted to do it between 3 and 3.5hrs
I done it in 2hr 44! So well pleased with that!

Thanks to everyone on this thread thats helped out!
The gears were faultless and really used the new cassette gears on some of the hills although it wasn't as bad as i was expecting.

Bring on the next one, need something for summer now to keep me motivated to get out every weekend!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2019)

Glad you had a good day . Keep at it


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Mar 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## buzzy-beans (23 Mar 2019)

It's a great feeling when you better your hoped for time................ well done.


----------



## gazza81 (23 Mar 2019)

Cheers guys, already looking for my next one!
Maybe evans king of the downs, 54 miles 4400ft climing!
Beginning of june so gives me another couple month


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Cheers guys, already looking for my next one!
> Maybe evans king of the downs, 54 miles 4400ft climing!
> Beginning of june so gives me another couple month


Apply for RL 46 through the ballot and enjoy closed roads? Flat course too

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/46/entries/ballot/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2019)

Well done, onwards and upwards


----------

